# 3 Month Rental in Canaries



## NorthernGeezer (Oct 1, 2014)

Looking to rent in Canaries for 3 months, January to March, any advice gratefully received.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NorthernGeezer said:


> Looking to rent in Canaries for 3 months, January to March, any advice gratefully received.


Thousands of them available - but at holiday rates (hundreds of euros per week).

(Legal) Long-term lets must be for 6 or 12 months minimum.

You may be lucky and find someone willing to 'do you a deal' but that would be at your risk.


----------



## NorthernGeezer (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info Snikpoh.
I'm looking to eventually 'winter' in the Canaries and 'summer' in the UK, the 3 month stay was to give me a taster really but its not a problem if we rent for 6 months.
I'm thinking of the Playa de las Americas/Los Christianos area, my thinking is it will be a little easier to settle in a tourist area with a few expats around.
Anybody got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Albir_Tom (Oct 24, 2014)

Los Christianos is going to be expensive. Las Americas in my opinion has gone really run down in the past 5 years 10 even.

Maybe try costa adeje quieter, cheaper and plenty of ex pats.

Tom.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We have settled in a non tourist area where there are only two other English ex pat residents.

We have to visit Tenerife every now and again and sometimes have to stay in Los Cristianos and Costa Adeje, its alright for a weekend, I´m alway glad to board the ferry and head for home on the Meridian Isle of El Hierro.

Perhaps you should try further inland. You will also get a better and more factual response from those actually living there, google tenerifeforum and ask there


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Thousands of them available - but at holiday rates (hundreds of euros per week).
> 
> (Legal) Long-term lets must be for 6 or 12 months minimum.
> 
> You may be lucky and find someone willing to 'do you a deal' but that would be at your risk.


Don't they have "winter rentals" available at monthly rates in the Canaries? (It's a genuine question, I've only been to Tenerife once and that was almost 40 years ago).

I see lots of them available in my closest coastal resort, Torre del Mar (apartments between €400-€500 per month are the most common, for the period from November-March but sometimes up to May).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> *Don't they have "winter rentals" available at monthly rates in the Canaries*? (It's a genuine question, I've only been to Tenerife once and that was almost 40 years ago).
> 
> I see lots of them available in my closest coastal resort, Torre del Mar (apartments between €400-€500 per month are the most common, for the period from November-March but sometimes up to May).


not sure about the Canaries - but we do here, & I'm not far from snikpoh


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

high season from Jan to May. Start looking now. You can try on the short let thread on the TF forums

Property & Acommodation Information in Tenerife

also closer to the time you go you can look here, use google to translate it

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Alquiler de viviendas en Adeje de particulares y bancos. Viviendas en Adeje baratas.

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Alquiler de viviendas en Arona de particulares y bancos. Viviendas en Arona baratas.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Don't they have "winter rentals" available at monthly rates in the Canaries? (It's a genuine question, I've only been to Tenerife once and that was almost 40 years ago).
> 
> I see lots of them available in my closest coastal resort, Torre del Mar (apartments between €400-€500 per month are the most common, for the period from November-March but sometimes up to May).


We don't have winters, hence the period from November to March is often busier than the other months of the year.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Hepa said:


> We don't have winters, hence the period from November to March is often busier than the other months of the year.


Thanks, yes I guess that makes sense!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Don't they have "winter rentals" available at monthly rates in the Canaries? (It's a genuine question, I've only been to Tenerife once and that was almost 40 years ago).
> 
> I see lots of them available in my closest coastal resort, Torre del Mar (apartments between €400-€500 per month are the most common, for the period from November-March but sometimes up to May).


Yes they do - they're still 'holiday rentals' but at a much better price.

To be honest, we do the same here by reducing the weekly rental to a much lower level.


----------

